# Picked up a foster puppy today



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Omg, he's an absolute doll!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love those curls, oh do they remind me of my Beau and Barkley....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww he is so cute!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet looking little guy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is so cute...I love his ears.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is absolutely precious. How sad for his brother!

My Jasper came from the same type of situation and was starved and anemic, too. He only weighed 14.5 lbs when we first pulled him and they weren't sure he would live. He was 21 lbs and 4 1/2 months old when I got him as a foster (he had been with our puppy pro for over a week, eating and gaining weight). I wasn't sure he would live the first week and when he did, I had fallen in love. The shelter had told the volunteer who was pulling the litter from the shelter that they could leave the boys behind and they would "take care of them" because they were so close to death. She refused and got the entire litter of 5 up to our vet ASAP.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh he is just so cute and precious Carol!:smooch: So wonderful to hear he is eating and doing better.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, he is a sweetheart! Bless his little heart -- And yours!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

Tommy is just precious and he LOOKS LIKE A SWEETHEART!! I love the first picture with his head tilted and that smile!!

I hope that since you can't foster him Tommy finds the most wonderful and kind foster-he sure deserves it. So sorry his brother did not make it.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

He is adorable, I love his color!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. So sorry about his brother. Thanks to all for helping him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tommy is a gorgeous pup-once healthy he will be a beautiful golden boy. 

He looks so cute with the big boys.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dropped him off with the rescue president. I think I got about 5 hours sleep with him because he has so much energy he didnt want to sleep. Wanted to play play play. Wish I could have kept him to get him all healthy and the weight on him to see what he looks like. One thing I noticed that is that when you go to pick him up, he cowers and just goes all stiff. Or even runs to get away from you. So I think he didnt have a good life. But once you pick him up, he is a loveable little guy. 

The lady that is fostering him is doing a foster to adopt. She has adopted a dog before from us and has been waiting for a male puppy to come in. I think she will fall in love with him. One of her sons died last year and the other left for college this last year. So he will keep her busy and her senior dog company. Judi has promised to keep me informed on him and if she gets any pictures she will pass them on to me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When Judi and I checked his papers from the shelter, he was released to the girl in Georgia 3 weeks ago. So he must have been really just skin and bones when he was brought into the shelter. And that would probably explain why his brother died. She did a good job with him and was so upset that she couldnt save his brother. The one reason we got him when we did was because she was picking up another dog and he was aggressive with other dogs. She is going to work with him to try and fix that with him. So we might get him down the road.


----------

